# Good deal on Craftsman roll around toolboxes



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Was on the Craftsman site to order a new switch for my disc/belt sander and stumbled across a pretty sweet deal. Craftsman 5 drawer homeowner grade rolling toolbox usually $160 on sale for $30. Heading around the corner to see if the local Sears hardware store has any in stock, will probably grab up 2 or 3 if they do. 1 for my turning tools, 1 for all my sockets & ratchets and 1 for all my sanders & dremel stuff.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00959757000P?mv=rr

Jeff


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sears*



Brew said:


> Was on the Craftsman site to order a new switch for my disc/belt sander and stumbled across a pretty sweet deal. Craftsman 5 drawer homeowner grade rolling toolbox usually $160 on sale for $30. Heading around the corner to see if the local Sears hardware store has any in stock, will probably grab up 2 or 3 if they do. 1 for my turning tools, 1 for all my sockets & ratchets and 1 for all my sanders & dremel stuff.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00959757000P?mv=rr
> 
> Jeff


Am I doing something wrong?
I just clicked on the site that you posted and the best price that I saw was $99.00 for the roll around chests.
I too would jump on the $30 ones if I could find them.
Tinman


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

$29.97 $159.99 While quantities last 
Intermediate markdowns may have been taken


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

My apoligies Brew, I finally found it. Only problem was that they were out of stock everywhere I tried to pick it up, and the shipping costs and oversized costs ran the price back up to where it wasn't as attractive, but #30 is a good price if you can find them.
Tinman


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Just saw that delivery price!! Thats insane!! When I put in my zip for in store p/u it said the big sears at Deerbrook was out but to contact the local sears hardware store so I'm gonna swing by there in a bit.

Sears is sure getting proud of some of their stuff. I need a new switch for my sander, think I paid about $20 for the whole package (switch, box, mounting bracket, wire & hardware) several years ago. Now just the rocker switch is about $17! The package now goes for almost $100! Was gonna order a new owners manual too but they want $10 for that!!!

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jeff..give their Memorial City store a try.. If they got it, I'll pick it up for ya...

jd

https://www.sears.com/shc/s/StorePickupCmd?langId=-1&langId=&catalogId=12605&catalogId=12605&storeId=10153&krypto=NIgClDRviJvpIXCxYuwl4DEGYt%2FjCvtwYcP%2BRaIEgT9NFJGobhI5KihTFM3mQtOLu%2FdMv0Nvn6b%2B%0A9BjVmCqT7%2BmckG6lvc%2BLixqPN%2F8pUHAzEDTfb3W5JhAFyCk64Osl8zCRvyiNctAOvBt7ccS3%2Bn99%0ARWiQSsFQZQfmnNbAvAEjeS1UYdFzhQ%3D%3D

Whoops...looks like another good idea gone bad for me.. Looks like out of stock everywhere.. Mebbe that's why the price is so good..LOL .. He11, when we're out of something the price is FREE.. Can you spell "Bait and Switch"?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

All the stores in my area show out of stock also. Sneaky way to make killing --- use shipping charges.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

No joy in Kingwood! 

Jeff


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

btw Jeff............thanks for thinking of us. Would have been a super deal that I would have jumped all over.


----------

